# Fighter Costs Comparison



## Spencer100 (7 Jul 2006)

Here is an interesting paper about "real" cost comparison of west fighters.

http://www.defense-aerospace.com/dae/articles/communiques/FighterCostFinalJuly06.pdf

The french Rafale is the lowest cost beating even the Saab Gripen for the aircraft developing nation.  I did like the comparison of the price of the weight of the aircraft to the price of gold.

I found the paper every enlightening regarding aircraft costs.  (Also may help to understand why 16 Chinook and 4 C-17 cost so much)


----------

